# Pets



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello

I have a cat that I wold like to come with us, when we do move. Are you able to bring pets over? has anyone got any advise or experiance on taking pets.

Mum said I was to ask myself becase I will not believe her if she tells me 

Bethany


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, we brought two cats over. They came by road with with a dedicated pet carrier, but you can also take them with you on certain airlines. They were a bit pissed off but soon got over it. However we don't let them out of the house; they are elderly and there are a lot of loose dogs in our village!

They need a microchip and a rabies injection in order to get a "passport". Your your vet will advise you. Once here, register them with a local vet and then if you ever want to take them back to the UK they can update their "passport".

More details here Travelling with pets Defra


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a cat that I wold like to come with us, when we do move. Are you able to bring pets over? has anyone got any advise or experiance on taking pets.
> 
> ...


lol - my kids never believe anything I say either!!!

we brought our 11 year old cat over when we came - she came on the plane & was absolutely fine, although I do know other people who's cats didn't travel quite so well & they never really settled down here


she had a great last 6 years in the sun & sadly died last summer aged 17


you need to check out pet passports with your vet - but there's no reason you can't bring your cat







I hope your mum wasn't hoping we'd say you couldn't bring your cat


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, exactly as Alclaina said. You can jsut get the rabies jab done and all the other normal jabs and bring them, but I would alwyas advise having the rabies antibody blood test done shortly after the jab (in fact most vets will recommend 2 jabs a couple of weeks apart if you are having the blood test, thus almost guaranteeing the correct result).

By having the blood test it means that if you ever return to the UK, providing all the jabs are kept up to date you can just take your pet back with you (subject to seeing a vet 48 hours before for a couple of things). Without the blood test your cat would need to be quarantined for 6 months once returned to the UK. So, for the sake of about £100 for a blood test its worth it (may be less money, but I remember it was an expensive one because your vet can't do this blood test, they take the blood but it has to go to a DEFRA approved govornment lab to get the official certificate).

Good luck!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

My 3 cats flew over too--arrived fine if a little dazed at Malaga airport!
They were absolutely fine-settled well and had good long lives in the sun!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Yes, exactly as Alclaina said. You can jsut get the rabies jab done and all the other normal jabs and bring them, but I would alwyas advise having the rabies antibody blood test done shortly after the jab (in fact most vets will recommend 2 jabs a couple of weeks apart if you are having the blood test, thus almost guaranteeing the correct result).
> 
> By having the blood test it means that if you ever return to the UK, providing all the jabs are kept up to date you can just take your pet back with you (subject to seeing a vet 48 hours before for a couple of things). Without the blood test your cat would need to be quarantined for 6 months once returned to the UK. So, for the sake of about £100 for a blood test its worth it (may be less money, but I remember it was an expensive one because your vet can't do this blood test, they take the blood but it has to go to a DEFRA approved govornment lab to get the official certificate).
> 
> Good luck!


In fact the rabies jab is the only mandatory one, but the vet will try to get you to pay for lots more. We never vaccinated any of our cats and they lived to be 18!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> In fact the rabies jab is the only mandatory one, but the vet will try to get you to pay for lots more. We never vaccinated any of our cats and they lived to be 18!


oh i didnt know that, i thought they had to have all the others too to be in spain? i work away form time to time, so for me my dogs and cat always have everything so that i can kennel them, but.. you learn something new every day!


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

I am concerned on bringing her over as she is a very timid cat, who is scared of her own shadow!


xabiachica - Not exactly it was a no to bring cats lol but put her off lol.

3 reasons she will agree to come are , Midnight coming as well, able to do horse riding and a pool!


Helen x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I am concerned on bringing her over as she is a very timid cat, who is scared of her own shadow!


You can drive her and be with her through the journey, or fly, to be honest, I have flown dogs before and the company I used put them in quite small crates so I was not happy BUT I know people who have had great experiences, if they fly, they usually only get crated shortly before the flight (hour or two), then on the flight they are in darkness so tend to relax, and you can meet her off the plane.. so all in all a few hours and jobs done!

If she is very timid talk to your vet, he may give you something to keep her calm and relaxed, although most advise against sedating them, there may still be something they can do to make the journey stress free!


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Steve

I have just found a company local to my airport, that bring the travelling container (that's how they refer to it) to your house a couple of days before hand so that the cat/dog can get used to it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I have just found a company local to my airport, that bring the travelling container (that's how they refer to it) to your house a couple of days before hand so that the cat/dog can get used to it.


That's a good idea - and put her own blanket/toys etc in and she will be fine!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> oh i didnt know that, i thought they had to have all the others too to be in spain? i work away form time to time, so for me my dogs and cat always have everything so that i can kennel them, but.. you learn something new every day!


I would imagine boarding catteries would insist on them, because they have lots of cats together in a confined space. But rabies is the only mandatory one for a pet passport.

I've had cats all my life and none of them have ever had any of the diseases you can buy vaccinations for. As far as I am concerned they are just a way for vets to print money. If you could vaccinate against being hit by speeding cars, however, that would be a different matter ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> In fact the rabies jab is the only mandatory one, but the vet will try to get you to pay for lots more. We never vaccinated any of our cats and they lived to be 18!


yep - we didn't go the passport route - just the rabies jab & something else the flight carrier insisted on


I wasn't sure if a passport was mandatory now though.

and she never had any other vaccinations her entire life - 17 healthy happy years until the final week or so - & nothing would have helped her by then


----------

